# Installing MES 40" Gen2 Replacement Controllers?



## cman55 (Mar 13, 2013)

I was wondering if any of you that have received a replacement controller yet for their smokers have actually installed them yet. I have mine and have been putting off replacing the old controller. It looks simple enough to do. Any tips would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## beernuts (Mar 15, 2013)

I've replaced mine three times so far and it's easy to do.

1. Remove the six screws that hold the trim piece on.  One at each end and four on the bottom of the panel between the door and trim piece.  Carefully lift the trim piece off by pulling from the bottom and tipping it forward.  The wiring will be on the right side.

2. Remove the two screws that hold the controller in  place.  DO NOT remove the screws that attach the LED lights. 

3. Push the controller out the front of the panel from behind and CAREFULLY seperate the connectors that attache the controller to the box.

4. The connectors have tabs you squeeze to seperate them.  Don't rush or force anything or the ears will break off.  It's not a big deal if they do since there is plenty of friction to hold the parts together but just be a bit careful.  The connectors are polarized and will only fit one way.

5. Run the wiring through the front of the trim panel, push the controller in place, and replace the attachment screws.  Reattach the connectors and tuck the wiring into the trim panel.  Attach the trim panel to the box and screw in place.

You shouldn't have a problem but if you do just PM me and I'll be glad to help.

Beernuts


----------



## cman55 (Mar 15, 2013)

Thanks for the reply Beernuts. I did get the unit replaced and proceeded just like you said. What is worrisome is that you've replaced your controller 3 times? Wow that does seem like a lot.


----------



## beernuts (Mar 15, 2013)

The first controller had temp issues so they sent me another.  That one didn't work with my remote so it had to be replaced.  In the mean time I had to use the smoker and since it was 0 degrees outside I replaced the one I installed that didn't work with the remote with the old one that did.  Finally my third controller came and I replaced the one in the box again.  The new one was sealed with silicone.  Unfortunately I have not had the chance to verify it's working properly to hold temp but it fired up and the remote was reading the temp I set it at.  It needs to be checked with my Maverick ET-732 to verify that the temps produced are within my working parameters.  Normally I turn it on and let it run for a hour to stabilize.  Once that's done in goes the food and keep an eye on it from there.  While I was waiting for the third replacement I purchased a Green Mountain Grills Daniel Boone model pellet grill w/remote.  I'm cooking a lot on that now.  The MES with the AMNPS will be back in action soon but the GMG with the AMNTS is doing most of the smoking and cooking for now.


----------



## cman55 (Mar 15, 2013)

lt looks like this is a chronic issue with MB controllers. My remote doesn't work with the new controller either. This is a damning indictment of MB quality control. $400 for a problematic piece of equipment is not acceptable. Looks like Im in the market for a replacement smoker 2 months after buying this one. This is pathetic.


----------



## chiefwej (Mar 16, 2013)

MB should go back to the, much better and more reliable, Gen 1 model.  They should also replace any Gen 2 units that have problems with Gen1.


----------



## cman55 (Mar 16, 2013)

Monday Morning I will be on the phone again with MB Customer Service. I would like to think they're not gonna give me too much hassle over a known issue like these flaky controllers. I was thinking I could use the new controller and just operate the smoker sans remote control but that's not what I intended when I bought the unit. Masterbuilt really needs to get their act together. Something like this could start to hurt sales as once you get a bad rep on the internet, its almost impossible to overcome it.


----------



## dward51 (Mar 16, 2013)

Cman55 said:


> lt looks like this is a chronic issue with MB controllers. My remote doesn't work with the new controller either. This is a damning indictment of MB quality control. $400 for a problematic piece of equipment is not acceptable. Looks like Im in the market for a replacement smoker 2 months after buying this one. This is pathetic.


If you decide you are done with Masterbuilt, you might want to think about ditching the MB controller and just convert the smoker to work with one of the Abuerins models.  You can build your own or by a plug and play box from them.  This is the stuff a lot of the home built electrics you see on this forum are running.  That would be less expensive than tossing the MB and buying something else from scratch if you like the size and food capacity of the MB.


----------



## cman55 (Mar 17, 2013)

Dward, MB gets one last chance to make this right. I took your advice and did a bit of research on the Abuerins models and found one that looks like it will handle the MES. I don't have a problem making one last investment in this smoker as I am now hooked on the hobby and love the results of my efforts. The Smoker itself is just right for cooking large pieces of meat and I love the look of the enclosure. If MB drags its feet on shipping the "new" new controller, I'll just order the Abuerin and move on. Thanks for the info!


----------



## cman55 (Mar 18, 2013)

Well, I called MB customer service today. Pamela was very nice and sent a video which explained better than the book how to synch the remote control to the new controller. After watching the video, I did notice that the instructor mentioned getting both a new controller AND a new remote with it. I'm wondering if remotes are keyed to controllers or if you synch a particular remote to a particular controller, that remote becomes slaved to that controller. I asked MB customer service that question and although they did say in theory, any remote should work with any controller, they really didn't say that for sure. They are now shipping out a new remote control so I will get to test this theory. 

I will keep everyone posted...


----------



## beernuts (Mar 18, 2013)

When I had to get my second controller they simply asked for the serial number of the box.  After I received it and found my remote didn't work I called again and this time the asked for a model number/manufacturing number. I was told that this would tell them which plant the smoker was produced in.  Apparently they operate multiple plants that may or may not use the same RF signals.  That's why they said that they would replace both the controller and remote.  Of course when I received my replacement controller there was no remote with it but I did get it to work with my old remote.  Oh we'll...


----------



## cman55 (Mar 18, 2013)

What was the trick to getting it to work with your old controller?


----------



## beernuts (Mar 18, 2013)

I was getting really frustrated when the controller was first installed.  I followed the written directions to a tee but it wouldn't take.  I finally gave up and called MB.  Just as I started explaining the issue it started to work.  I probably reset and started over eighth to ten times.  I just kept following the directions and it worked.


----------



## cman55 (Mar 19, 2013)

Well then, I'll keep doing that until the new remote shows up. That should be early next week or if I'm really lucky, by this weekend. Thanks for the advice. Wish me luck!


----------



## bird731713 (Nov 8, 2016)

I have an older GEN 2 and I recently had to replace the control board. Now on the old unit there are 3 plugs. a 5 wire, a 3 wire and a 2 wire (the light). I ordered the part from an authorized MB part supplier Appliance factory parts dot com. They told me the new control unit would have a 2 wire plug in the place of the old 3 wire plug and all I had to do was call MB tech support and they would tell me how to fix it.

 WOW, what a shock, the tech guy was rude. He told me that all the gen 2 have a 5 wire a 2 wire and a 2 wire and he was looking at one. I told him that mine was older and that the supplier said MB was aware of this and it would be no problem. The Tech guy said they lied to me and the only way to connect a smoker to this control panel was to buy a whole new smoker. I have to admit I was not very elegant when I told him what he could do with his smoker.

 So I called the supplier. Very polite. They told me that they actually get these parts from MB to distribute and that MB was the one that told them about this fix. So apparently there is a way to connect the 2 wire to the 3 wire. If anyone has dealt with this and knows the answer please tell me


----------

